# fbsplash and 2.6.15-suspend2 sources [solved]

## pholthau

Hi,

I dont exactly know it i am right here, but you can move this post anyway.

My problem is: Since i upgraded my kernel to 2.6.15-suspend2 fbsplash wont

work anymore. I configured everything following the HOWTO but the splash

appears very late (after kernel loading and some other things like udev etc.).

Booting with 2.6.13 works fine. Heres my grub.conf:

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.15 Suspend Extension

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/kernel-2.6.15-suspend2 acpi=on root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@60,mtrr,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 resume2=swap:/dev/hda6

initrd /boot/fbsplash-livecd-1280x1024

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.13-r3

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r3 acpi=on root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:1280x1024-16@60,mtrr,mywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,4)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-1280x1024

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.13 Suspend Extension

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/kernel-2.6.13-suspend2-r4 acpi=on root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:1280x1024-16@60,mtrr,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 resume2=swap:/dev/hda6

initrd (hd0,4)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-1280x1024

```

I guessed this could be a kernel config issue but everything seems to be OK.

Any thoughts?Last edited by pholthau on Mon Jan 16, 2006 11:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dgaffuri

You're not the only one: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-413372.html

----------

## Varuna

Emerge vanilla-sources, then in /usr/src/linux/drivers/Makefile move the line that ends "+= char/" to just before the line that ends "+= video/".

Before:

```
obj-$(CONFIG_RAPIDIO)      += rapidio/

obj-y            += video/

obj-$(CONFIG_ACPI)      += acpi/

# PnP must come after ACPI since it will eventually need to check if acpi

# was used and do nothing if so

obj-$(CONFIG_PNP)      += pnp/

# char/ comes before serial/ etc so that the VT console is the boot-time

# default.

obj-y            += char/

obj-$(CONFIG_CONNECTOR)      += connector/
```

After:

```
obj-$(CONFIG_RAPIDIO)      += rapidio/

# char/ comes before serial/ etc so that the VT console is the boot-time

# default.

obj-y            += char/

obj-y            += video/

obj-$(CONFIG_ACPI)      += acpi/

# PnP must come after ACPI since it will eventually need to check if acpi

# was used and do nothing if so

obj-$(CONFIG_PNP)      += pnp/

obj-$(CONFIG_CONNECTOR)      += connector/
```

Note: the real file should have tabs, even though this forum replaces tabs with spaces. To get your edit to take effect,delete /usr/src/linux/drivers/built-in.o if it existsrecompile and reinstall the kernelrebootCredits to TGL!

----------

## pholthau

thanks. it worked for 2.6.15-suspend sources too!

----------

## X-Drum

thanks for the hint, fbsplash works again now!

i did this patch: http://www.zerodev.it/public/fbsplash-fix.patch

download that patch in:

```
/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1/
```

and run the command:

```
patch -p1 < fbsplash-fix.patch
```

----------

## dgaffuri

The patch is in gentoo sources 2.6.15-r2

----------

